# M RATED rap/Grime, lyrically genius epic flow.



## JamesWolverine (Apr 30, 2016)

I love these dark themed raps/grimes these guys are lyrically talented.





this one is good too






discuss these and opinions.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## JamesWolverine (Apr 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


>


Why do you post whore lol post something original for once.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 30, 2016)

JamesWolverine said:


> Why do you post whore lol post something original for once.


Like post some shitty rap vids or something? Dude, seriously, you are drowning and I am trying to save you.This was a 1 star thread. Now it's just half of that. I'm not a mathematician but this is 1/4 star thread now. 

You did a good try bro.


----------



## JamesWolverine (Apr 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Like post some shitty rap vids or something? Dude, seriously, you are drowning and I am trying to save you.This was a 1 star thread. Now it's just half of that. I'm not a mathematician but this is 1/4 star thread now.
> 
> You did a good try bro.


It's just a song lol whats that got to do with anything can you not enjoy something different to your taste lol this is talent why are you being so blind.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 30, 2016)

JamesWolverine said:


> It's just a song lol whats that got to do with anything can you not enjoy something different to your taste lol this is talent why are you being so blind.


I enjoy music. All types. I've been playing drums for 16 something years now. 20 mins every day. Talent? Uhhh, nope. This is just poppy garbage with your shitty comments attached. Post something original for once, whore.


----------



## HydroRed (May 1, 2016)




----------



## JamesWolverine (May 1, 2016)

HydroRed said:


>


grime is the realest music you'll ever get close to.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 1, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


>


I laughed so hard that I cramped up. That was awesome...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 1, 2016)

I LOVE hip-hop, but that shit SUCKS. Nothing original there, they're talking about the same things as every other suck-ass out there: guns, crime, money, hoes, blah, blah, blah. No good metaphors, no great ideas, and the samples are terrible. The funny thing is that you already know that everyone hates your shit, but you insist on posting it anyway. Why? I don't get it. Watching you get trolled is almost worth the shitty music, though...


----------



## Iloveskywalkerog (May 1, 2016)

JamesWolverine said:


> It's just a song lol whats that got to do with anything can you not enjoy something different to your taste lol this is talent why are you being so blind.


Man don't be coming up in here trying to shove your whack ass music down people's throats no one is blind just because they Don't listen to music outside their preferred genres, from your post I quoted it sounds like you must be one annoying fucking person to be around.

I absolutely can't stand people who say " you need to listen to something different for once" If you told me that in real life I would smack you with my headphones, and then you talk about being open minded, if you're so open minded, why don't you be open minded to the fact that everyone has different tastes and you can't change that.


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 1, 2016)

Iloveskywalkerog said:


> Man don't be coming up in here trying to shove your whack ass music down people's throats no one is blind just because they Don't listen to music outside their preferred genres, from your post I quoted it sounds like you must be one annoying fucking person to be around.
> 
> I absolutely can't stand people who say " you need to listen to something different for once" If you told me that in real life I would smack you with my headphones, and then you talk about being open minded, if you're so open minded, why don't you be open minded to the fact that everyone has different tastes and you can't change that.


Goodshit, skywalker. Wish you luck on your ventures, dude. Cheers.


----------



## Iloveskywalkerog (May 1, 2016)

Listen to some actual dark themed rap, cause what you posted is not dark themed rap.


----------



## ttystikk (May 1, 2016)

What enquiring minds want to know is, why hasn't this guy been arrested for stealing, nevermind sullying, the good name of a perfectly innocent fictional superhero? 

WHERE IS JUSTICE WHEN IT'S SOOOOOOOOO SORELY NEEDED?


----------



## bizarrojohnson (May 17, 2016)

I think that its hilarious that he's tryna be all hard and he's in front of a vape shop. Electronic cigarettes, lol.


----------



## darkzero (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## CrocodileStunter (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm soo damn glad we kicked ya'll british's out of our country.


----------



## darkzero (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm American you say that like we actually own a country . When in fact the government could give a fuck about you or me. We are just the worker bee's


----------



## CrocodileStunter (Jun 21, 2016)

What did you do for our government today?


----------



## darkzero (Jun 21, 2016)

Not a Damn thing no government dog how about you


----------



## CrocodileStunter (Jun 21, 2016)

darkzero said:


> Not a Damn thing no government dog how about you


 I must've interpreted wrong. I thought you said you were a govt worker bee?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 23, 2016)

lordoflords said:


> .... why?


----------

